# I think there's all kinds of things going wrong.



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

For starters, right now my life is not as bad as it use to be. I've got a lot of stress in my life right now, but hey, who doesn't?

I just feel like my cup is full. But, that's more good than bad because I use to feel that it was running over.
My main stresses are College, Work, Bills, and my Finances... the basics really. But, I feel like depression is slowly starting to take me over, which I do not need again. I went depressed for 2 years, and I got over it. But now I feel it coming back. And, several times over the years, I've had suicidal thoughts. NO! I have never actually thought about committing suicide, but when things just go from bad to worse, and I start feeling depressed, those thoughts run through my mind.

I'm even struggling with fleshly desires and fetishes I have, but I won't get into that here. (If you think knowing can help you give a better reply, I have a post in the GLBT discussion area.)

All I can say is that I'm just not as happy as I want to be. I even feel like just crying. Which I know there's nothing wrong with that, but I won't let myself for some reason.

I am just posting this info here because I'm hoping to get some help. I don't know where else to go.


----------

